
Retina graphics for your website - briandear
http://retinajs.com
======
sahaskatta
That seems incredibly inefficient. Wouldn't it be better to simply just server
higher resolution images for users with a user-agent that matches the third-
gen iPad, MacBook Retina, or any other high DPI devices?

~~~
bluespice
Thank you for saying "High DPI", I'm sick of that Retina quasi branding BS.

~~~
rimantas
It is not quasi, it is just branding. It is not BS, just a clever name with
specific meaning—which is more specific than "high DPI". Where exactly does
high starts and middle ends? DPI does not take into account viewing distance,
because it is all about linear measurement. "Retina" is about angular. If is
is smaller than average eyes ability to resolve then it is retina, what's BS
about that?

~~~
bluespice
"Retina" is just as ambiguous as "High". Apple didn't invent anything with
"Retina" screens so branding is pretentious, pixel density is just that: a
number.

~~~
taligent
No. Retina means that you can't distinguish pixels at your normal reading
distance. A number is meaningless without understanding the technology.

And I wouldn't downplay Apple's involvement in the Retina displays. Their
prepayments allow for companies to do R&D/production.

------
timothya
Interesting concept, but it seems to slow at this point. My iPad lagged for
several seconds (unable to interactive with the page at all) after the page
had seemingly mostly loaded (but before the big background image appeared).
Making a lot of requests at load time makes the page unresponsive, especially
if you're not even making the requests asynchronously[1].

[1]:
[https://github.com/imulus/retinajs/blob/master/src/retina.js...](https://github.com/imulus/retinajs/blob/master/src/retina.js#L45)

------
rys
Why wouldn't you just use a media query and serve based on that, rather than
make redundant requests?

